# Multiprobe thermometer



## buzzy (Oct 22, 2018)

Looking for a good multiprobe thermometer. Any suggestions or guidance would be appreciated. Also want a receiver so I don’t have to walk out to check. Thanks all in advance.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 22, 2018)

Maverick 732 or igrill 2 if you want to use your phone. I own them both and like them both a lot. I have a maverick 733 & a maverick 735 & and original igrill as well. Feel free to ask me about any of them. 

Scott


----------



## kruizer (Oct 22, 2018)

The newest and best is the Maverick XR50 and it is very reliable and excellent quality.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 22, 2018)

Xr50 huh? Didn’t know they came out with a new one. I’ll have to check that out.


----------



## bregent (Oct 22, 2018)

Are you looking for something with a dedicated receiver, or is something that works with your phone ok?  How many probes do you need?  After my Maverick failed I bought a Thermoworks Smoke which I am very happy with. It has two probes and a dedicated receiver but also has an optional gateway device that connects to your wireless network if you want. It's a bit pricier than the Mavericks but they are frequently on sale for about $70.


----------



## buzzy (Oct 22, 2018)

WOW. Never thought of one to link to phone. Do they work as long as my phone has service. Like to have at the least 2 meat probes plus one smoker temp probe. THANKS ALL


----------



## bregent (Oct 22, 2018)

buzzy said:


> Like to have at the least 2 meat probes plus one smoker temp probe.



If you really need more than 2 probes, it does limit your choices. Most that handle more than 2 probes will not have a dedicated receiver, but connect to your phone/mobile device with Bluetooth. Lots of folks here are happy with this one (or similar ones branded differently) and it's on sale today for $39.99. Seems like a good deal:


----------



## Charcoal Chump (Oct 22, 2018)

I just recently got a Fireboard, I've only used it about 5 times but love it. It is WiFi connected so when your phone is out of Bluetooth range you can still see the temps. A couple of weeks ago I had to do a run to the grocery store and could see where my temps were from there. It has 6 inputs and came with 2 ambient temperature probes and 4 food probes, you can hook up 6 food probes if you wanted too instead of having the ambient probes. I also like how on the app it is really easy to label each channel so you know what is what. Another nice feature is that it can be used with the internal rechargeable battery or if you forget to recharge it you can use it plugged in. You can also buy a fan controller to plug into it so you can use a fan like the BBQ Guru.


----------



## bregent (Oct 22, 2018)

Oh, I see that the Xr50 that was mentioned above does have 4 probes, and a dedicated receiver.

Also, in a similar category as the Fireboard mentioned above, there is the Tappecue.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 22, 2018)

I second the recommendation for the FireBoard. It can handle up to 6 probes, will connect to your phone via bluetooth and will connect to the internet via your home network so that you can monitor your cook from anywhere you have an internet connection. Additionally, it will graph and log your cooks. It's an amazing piece of technology that I have never regretted spending money on.


----------



## buzzy (Oct 22, 2018)

Ok I’m going to show my technology stupid side. Fireboard is priced more than I want to spend & more technology than I care for. Just looking for a good one that has more than 1 meat probe. Will be checking out the xr50.


----------



## banderson7474 (Oct 22, 2018)

This is what I have.  I like it b/c it's not crazy expensive and it has a meat and bbq probe


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 22, 2018)

I have a MorPilot off Amazon. 6 probes, Bluetooth's to phone for $60. Had it for over a year and all 6 probes still read what they should in boiling and ice water. I usually only use two or three probes but its nice when I have both smokers going to be able to have 3 probes in each smoker and see all temps on one device. Bluetooth range is good, better then the range on the MES30 remote.

Check the MorPilot out as I think its every bit as good as units costing two and three times as much.


----------



## bregent (Oct 22, 2018)

muddydogs said:


> Check the MorPilot out as I think its every bit as good as units costing two and three times as much.



To be fair, the one's that cost 2-3X as much are internet connected. That's not something everyone needs or wants, but it is a big distinction.


----------



## buzzy (Oct 22, 2018)

I believe the maverick xr50 is just what I’m looking for. 2 meat probes & 2 rack probes. My other Mavericks never let me down except the alarms quit working. Just have to keep a eye on it. Again Thanks guys!!!


----------



## capatin awesome (Dec 30, 2018)

buzzy said:


> I believe the maverick xr50 is just what I’m looking for. 2 meat probes & 2 rack probes. My other Mavericks never let me down except the alarms quit working. Just have to keep a eye on it. Again Thanks guys!!!


Just curious if you did get the XR50, and if so, did you find a decent case for it?


----------



## buzzy (Dec 30, 2018)

I did receive the xr50 for Christmas but have yet to use  it.


----------

